
E-waste recycler Eric Lundgren loses appeal on computer restore disks - rabidrat
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2018/04/24/recycling-innovator-eric-lundgren-loses-appeal-on-computer-restore-discs-must-serve-15-month-prison-term/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.223d768f0b4b
======
centrinoblue
I'm disappointed this isn't drawing more attention in the community. This guy
is going to jail for 15 months for trying to address a serious problem in our
industry and Microsoft is sicking their lawyers on him to try and prove a
point. Fuck you MS. This only reinforces my resolve to avoid using or buying
your products whenever possible.

~~~
DrScump

      I'm disappointed this isn't drawing more attention in the community.
    

It's been posted 7 times today at least.

e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921634)

377+ points

